

Apple's Mansfield assigned to special projects - chiph
http://wraltechwire.com/apple-s-85-5m-chief-tech-officer-reassigned-to-special-projects/12713295/

======
chiph
In many companies, being assigned to special projects means you're going to
executive limbo. But at Apple, it might really mean what it says.

